# subwoofer distortion vs subwoofer clipping



## mikemareen (Apr 20, 2006)

hello all

so what are the sound differences between a subwoofer distorting vs a subwoofer clipping ?


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

clipping imo sounds boomy and uncontrolled, but depending on the sub and type of enclosure you use distortion may be easily heard or hardly at all. i noticed when i had my Punch Hx2's sealed distortion was much easier to hear, but ever since i downfired and ported my box they dont seem to ever create distortion, but they definately get boomy if i turn gains to far up...


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

The main difference is that subwoofer's don't clip, the amplifier does.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

The sound of an amplifier clipping really depends on the amplifier. Some amplifiers clip more gradually, giving a very compressed sound until it maxes out. Other amps seem like they totally lose control when they start to clip, slewing very fast to max voltage. In the latter, a subwoofer with an amp that clips hard almost sounds like the subwoofer is "slapping", for lack of a better term. You typically get some high frequency, sharp-sounding impulses during bass peaks. In the former case, with gradual clipping, you turn up the volume and the music seems to "flatten" out, eventually with the amplifier distorting severely.

If you are cranking your system up to the point where things sound really bad, it doesn't matter if your amp is clipping or your sub is distorting severely; turn it down. 

Hope this helps. GL.


----------



## mikemareen (Apr 20, 2006)

shinjohn said:


> The sound of an amplifier clipping really depends on the amplifier. Some amplifiers clip more gradually, giving a very compressed sound until it maxes out. Other amps seem like they totally lose control when they start to clip, slewing very fast to max voltage. In the latter, a subwoofer with an amp that clips hard almost sounds like the subwoofer is "slapping", for lack of a better term. You typically get some high frequency, sharp-sounding impulses during bass peaks. In the former case, with gradual clipping, you turn up the volume and the music seems to "flatten" out, eventually with the amplifier distorting severely.
> 
> If you are cranking your system up to the point where things sound really bad, it doesn't matter if your amp is clipping or your sub is distorting severely; turn it down.
> 
> Hope this helps. GL.


thanks for the info.

from what your saying....It sounds like the SQ / control at high volume of a subwoofer is very dependent on the amplifier that is driving it.


----------

